# Did I miss something - Sir Vape selling concentrates...?



## Rude Rudi (17/10/16)

Did I miss this completely? Sir Vape selling e liquid concentrates and accessories...?

Saw it on the Facebook feed...


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/diy-liquids

Huh?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/10/16)

Anyone worked with Steam Masters before?


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone worked with Steam Masters before?



they are all TFA concentrates with steam masters branding

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/10/16)

Yiannaki said:


> they are all TFA concentrates with steam masters branding


Well i feel like a tool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Well i feel like a tool



lol it's Monday. You're forgiven


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

Kinda pricey though


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

Thanks guys...will come in handy when down in durbs for holidays and need to mix emergency stash

Even better to know its TFA..


----------

